# Problems building up AXM



## Guest (Oct 31, 2008)

So building up a friends new AXM I ran into a couple of problems. One the chainrings were hitting the chainstays, which I fixed by getting a small washer at the hardware store, but as it's not metal, was wondering if campy actually makes a spacer specifically for this (the regular cassette spacer won't work becuase the BB is italian and thus a little larger). Next up was the rear brake bolt. I can run the brake, but if I try to put a washer in I don't have enough threads to put on the nut. I don't think a longer on will work either, because from what I can see the hole for the bole tapers, so the bolt can only go in so far. 

And then, if anyone's used the beartrap headset from easton and knows how to work it, that would be awesome.


----------

